# Window treatments..help!



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)

Without seeing the room it's hard to say. 

Room darkening Roman shades are used a lot on the decor shows on HGTV.


----------



## harry13 (Sep 22, 2010)

Stay away from those blinds, they are too hard to maintain. There are much better blinds on the market try *Blinds Melbourne* for the full range or click *Melbourne Blinds*to get a quote from them directly. Its usually cheaper than doing it yourself and you get a 2 year warranty. worth a try


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

HI Slickracer

Cellular shades aren't any harder to clean than most other treatments. Regular dusting with a feather duster. You can also use the brush attachment of your vacuum or even blow off dust with a can of compressed air. If you need to deal with stains, blot with a damp sponge and a very mild soap. 
I think they are a good choice for a sun room, and you will love the top down bottom up feature. I recommend cordless, easy to use but you won't have all those cords hanging all over (2 cords per blind.) Is the patio a slider or french ? If slider I would look into a same color vertical cellular. Have fun.


----------

